# Don't try this at home kids....



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## valgard (Jan 13, 2017)

That was never in my plans...hope that dude is fine... and learned something.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 13, 2017)

"need to work on the left bevel a bit, still steering too much"


----------



## bkultra (Jan 13, 2017)

That poor watermelon


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2017)

If he'd cut a little lower it would have been evolution in action.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 13, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "need to work on the left bevel a bit, still steering too much"


:lol2:
Gotta give him his dues. For a knucklehead, he placed the knife down very gently after the incident. Seen pros throw their knives down after a mishap.


----------



## Lars (Jan 13, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


>



Yeah well, if you ask like that, Dave..

..i'm going looking for a mellon first thing..

Lars


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 13, 2017)

daveb said:


> If he'd cut a little lower it would have been evolution in action.



He's probably already reproduced.


----------

